# Our Soon To Be , New Edition



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Ithought i would post a pic of the kitten we are having in just a few weeks, he is a male Seal bi-colour, he has wonderfull bone structure and lovely eye colour too, we cant wait to get him home he will be spoiled rotten as they all are, i hope you like the pic, best wishes....................Chris.


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Awww, he is gorgeous!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww he is gorgeous! I want another one!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

ty Anna , ty Bee, i know just what you mean Bee, its so true when they say one is never enough, lol they do become infectious. ...................Chris.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

oh stunning!!!!  11 more days til we pick up our new addition!! Erbsli from Dollycats!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Gorgeous, like I said before!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow, hes lovely raggs.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hes beautiful and them eyes are enough to melt your heart


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

raggs said:


> Ithought i would post a pic of the kitten we are having in just a few weeks, he is a male Seal bi-colour, he has wonderfull bone structure and lovely eye colour too, we cant wait to get him home he will be spoiled rotten as they all are, i hope you like the pic, best wishes....................Chris.


He's beautiful Chris, seals were always my favourite colour when I bred colourpoint Persians. I love the contrasting colours


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, he is just stunning and so cute*


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww gorgeous babies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very very cute,


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww he's sooo cute!


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh goodness....another one to add to my catnapping list! lol!
Unbelievably cute!!!


----------

